# 2013 IBO Hunter Class stabilizer question



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a question about the 2013 hunter class stabilizer rule change. The way I read it is 12" sphere from the front stabilizer mount, I had a buddy call IBO and they wouldn't give him a ruling. Here's a photo of my setup, let me know what you think.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

It's legal from my reading and understanding of the rule. It has a single point of attachment and would fall along a 12" radius from said point of attachment.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

legal


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't think that setup is legal, The front stab is mounted to the riser and then there is a offset ,2 mounts...Has to be a single mount off the riser.
You may wanna go to the IBO rule page and look at the illustrations, it will help you better understand the rule.


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

redhookred1 said:


> Don't think that setup is legal, The front stab is mounted to the riser and then there is a offset ,2 mounts...Has to be a single mount off the riser.
> You may wanna go to the IBO rule page and look at the illustrations, it will help you better understand the rule.


Definitely legal. Please look half way down the first page and the letter between me and the IBO president, clarifying the rule with pictures.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1878444


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I see the letter,The issue is how the rule book reads, I have already seen shooters rejected from shooting in hunter class with a 2 piece offset style stab. Utilize the Doinker Tactical stab and actually carry the Rule change in my quiver for clarity in AHC IBO shoots.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah see this is what I mean I understand redhookred1's view but if you look at the rule book it should be legal. I heard the IBO pres. Posted on here about the hc stabilizer rule. Can anyone post a link to his thread


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

The Link is a few posts up Cnmodaw posted a letter he received, Spoke to the IBO about the grey areas in the rule and he said there will be changes in 2014.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting the email reply, I'd like to print all this out and keep it with me.


----------



## DCS07flstc (Jun 16, 2011)

The IBO rule states only one (1) stabilizer with a single point of attachment. Can't tell from your pic if the mount is a one piece or two but there is more than one stabilizer on your set up. I think they would count the front bar & side bar as two different stabilizers even if they are coming off the same mount.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

It's Legal he Is within the 12 inch sphere and has one point of attachment tons of this set up at Georgia last weekend


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Gary Wiant said:


> I have a question about the 2013 hunter class stabilizer rule change. The way I read it is 12" sphere from the front stabilizer mount, I had a buddy call IBO and they wouldn't give him a ruling. Here's a photo of my setup, let me know what you think.
> View attachment 1655430


Looks perfectly legal to me. But more importantly I want to know more about the bow and more specifically about the green limbs. Paint? Brand? Is the bow painted with the paint?


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Kstigall- the photo doesn't do it justice, Tony at North Florida Hydro graphics did it for me. The bow is a 2013 PSE Freak Max, awesome bow. The bow is painted and dipped with silver carbon fiber.I have 60&70# limbs that match the bow has L6 cams on it and is blistering at my DL. 32.5" shooting 425gr arrows at 308 fps.


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

Legal.


----------



## BowRod (Apr 24, 2003)

Illegal. Rule says only ONE stabilizer. Pic. in rulebook addresses stabilizers that are offset from the bow. Side rods/v-bars are illegal in the hunter class(HC).


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

BowRod said:


> Illegal. Rule says only ONE stabilizer. Pic. in rulebook addresses stabilizers that are offset from the bow. Side rods/v-bars are illegal in the hunter class(HC).


Does anybody read the whole thread????? I posted up a link to the personal email I had with the IBO president stating that the stabilizer system is legal. He explains the IBO's "interpretation" of the rule. He agrees it can be confusing, but states that the type of systems like above are legal as long as they are attached to "1" point on the bow and are within 12" in any direction.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

BowRod said:


> Illegal. Rule says only ONE stabilizer. Pic. in rulebook addresses stabilizers that are offset from the bow. Side rods/v-bars are illegal in the hunter class(HC).


Wrong 
Tons of them in Georgia last weekend
I have similar set up on my bow went right up to the president and asked him is this legal and he said yes


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

wpk said:


> Wrong
> Tons of them in Georgia last weekend
> I have similar set up on my bow went right up to the president and asked him is this legal and he said yes


Post a pic if you can...

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Ibo legal from DCAP


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Post a pic if you can...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

wpk said:


> View attachment 1657102


Ok I've seen that setup. Heres my setup for AHC..










Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Ok I've seen that setup. Heres my setup for AHC..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also legal, IBO rules are better disscussed here than in their rule book, someday they'll figure it out. LOL


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Also legal, IBO rules are better disscussed here than in their rule book, someday they'll figure it out. LOL


Ya I agree. I've exchanged several emails with Mr. marcum in the subject also just for clarification...lol

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------

